
Tips to Maximize Your Experience at a Tech Conference - praveenscience
https://dev.to/nspinazz89/12-tips-to-maximize-your-experience-at-a-tech-conference-5dkj
======
celias
Here are a couple of articles about attending PyCon

Trey Hunter's article "How to have a great first PyCon" including advice on
how to overcome feeling like an imposter or an outsider
[https://treyhunner.com/2018/04/how-to-make-the-most-of-
your-...](https://treyhunner.com/2018/04/how-to-make-the-most-of-your-first-
pycon/)

Al Sweigart's PyCon advice, including his shirt color trick for meeting new
people [https://automatetheboringstuff.com/how-to-do-
pycon.html](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/how-to-do-pycon.html)

